# [SOLVED] TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 - Where to find LAN ethernet driver



## biawan2010 (Jan 23, 2009)

hi

my friend has a TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 PSAABE 00800EAV and i had to re-install everything again, but not from the recovery cd, because she lost it... the original system was WINDOWS XP MCE 2005 and i installed WINDOWS XP SP2... and i can't find the driver to install the LAN ethernet... i already went to toshiba website, but the setup file is missing, only have the unistall file... don't know why... 

Does anyone knows where i can get the driver pleasee??? 

thank you very much!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 - Where to find LAN ethernet driver*

Have you tried this site:
http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....action=search&teddProduct=695&selShortMod=476

Use the filters to narrow down the drivers

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## biawan2010 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 - Where to find LAN ethernet driver*



BCCOMP said:


> Have you tried this site:
> http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....action=search&teddProduct=695&selShortMod=476
> 
> Use the filters to narrow down the drivers
> ...


hello BCCOMP,

it was the frist site i went... but the optin there for LAN driver is missing the setup, it only has the unistall application.. didn't understand why... 

do yoy know or anyone knows another place where i can find this driver??

i don't know where to look now...

thank you!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 - Where to find LAN ethernet driver*

HI,
This should be the driver for your lan:
http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....=search&macId=&country=8&action=search&page=1

Extract the file to a folder so you know where it is
Go to the Device Manager and right click on the Lan Controller
Select Update Driver
Manually install the driver through the Device Manager browsing to where you extracted the file.

Another option:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/detail_desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=4275

This is an exe file.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## biawan2010 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 - Where to find LAN ethernet driver*



BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> This should be the driver for your lan:
> http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....=search&macId=&country=8&action=search&page=1
> 
> ...


Dear BCCOMP,

thank you very much for your help... i got it!!!  
from intel download that you said....
from toshiba, the driver file is missing....

thank you again!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TOSHIBA Equium A100-147 - Where to find LAN ethernet driver*

Glad to help out!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Adeyinka (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally i had a way of resolving the Toshiba Equium A100-147 driver problem.You can go to this Intel site to download the PROXP.exe file. the link is ststed below
[URL]http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2198&DwnldID=18803&ProductFamily=Ethernet+Components&ProductLine=Ethernet+Controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+82573L+Gigabit+Ethernet+Controller&keyword=intel+pro+1000+pleng[/URL]


----------

